# Tiny, but powerful



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the review. Did I miss where you bought it?


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

How big is the filter? Seems like something this small would plug the filter off in no time if you are collecting ROS dust.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

https://www.harborfreight.com/2-12-gal-wetdry-vacuumblower-61162.html
I bought this from HF for $32.99 less 20%, for a total of $26.40.
8 foot cord, 4 foot hose.
I keep it around my lathe, and it works great for cleaning up the lathe after I am done. Also great on my pen lathe since the hose is small and gets into the tight holes and cubbys around the motor and drive box.
Listed at 2 1/2 gallon, but I think more like 2 gallon. Works great.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

So you've owned it one day? I had a little ShopVac, very similar, might have been the same. It worked fine, just long enough for the warranty to run out then died. it was the 2nd ShopVac I owned. I'll never own a 3rd. Last time I bought a Ridgid, be interesting to see how long it lasts.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Rick:
Not a Shopvac fan either. Failure rate is too high.
I've had Rigids in my current shop that were also in my last two shops, and at least one of them is 17 years old. They never die.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I bought it for the small size. A larger one would not fit in the base I made for my oscillating spindle sander. So far it's doing what I want it for, but will let you know if and when it fails. At my age, it may outlast me.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I have the old SS Shopvac, no complaints, also picked up the baby Rigid awhile back and been impressed with everything but the short hose.


----------



## Bill1974 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have had an earlier version of this and it works well. The filter does clog easily with fine dust. Banging it does seem to knock the film off the filter. I doesn't want to stay upright unless you hold it while using it (topples easily). Loud and not a nice loud, but no inexpensive small vacuum is. It is handy to use for picking up liquid messes (don't need to mess my larger shopvac that's half filled with dust) or to suck the water out of washing machine if you have to do repairs on it. I also have the Ridgid bucket head vac and it works about the same. For both the filter clogs before the bucket is full. Replacing/cleaning filters on either isn't to fun.


----------

